
The ALL or NOTHING Cyber Security Paradox - CloudyWeather
https://gregness.wordpress.com/2018/05/22/the-all-or-nothing-cyber-security-paradox/
======
Bucephalus355
This is the key statement:

> The stock price of the vendors that shape corporate IT thinking and spending
> depends a lot on getting customers to continue to upgrade or modernize their
> networks on a regular basis. It is not in the best interests of large
> network and network security vendors to have customers reduce the extent or
> sophistication of their infrastructure.

We might very well be reaching the end of a constant feature update era.

In a sense, we really have to _go back_ and rewrite 30 years of software to
make it secure. This could take 15, maybe 30 years. Due to security concerns,
in the future we might see “new functions / features” treated as a backwater
concern, much like security is today.

Good news is it means tons of US jobs. It makes no sense to outsource or even
“onshore” in such cases.

